# Goldfisch wird weiss



## DucatiMarkus (4. Okt. 2012)

Hallo Teich Gemeinde!

Seit einigen Wochen , färbt sich ein __ Goldfisch von mir um auf total weiss.
Er frisst und schwimmt fröhlich umher.
Ich möchte nur wissen warum das so ist.

Was lustig aussieht nur die Lippen/Mund sind noch goldig.

mfg


----------



## ina1912 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch wird weiss*

hi Markus!
sieh mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32386

nicht alle weißen Goldfische wechseln direkt von dunkel auf weiß, hab es selbst jetzt öfter schon erlebt. Manche sind zwischendurch noch eine Weile orange, bevor sie ihre endgültige Farbe annehmen. Da wird wohl einer der Vorfahren auch weiß gewesen sein....

lg Ina


----------



## DucatiMarkus (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch wird weiss*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Danke!


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch wird weiss*

Bei uns sind auch einige rote, die auf einmal weiss werden...  die sind nun ca. 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch wird weiss*



DucatiMarkus schrieb:


> Hallo Teich Gemeinde!
> 
> Seit einigen Wochen , färbt sich ein Goldfisch von mir um auf total weiss.
> Er frisst und schwimmt fröhlich umher.
> ...



Hi Markus,

das ist wie die Rotfärbung genetisch bedingt. Da die Goldfische ürsprünglich auf nur wenige Ausgangstiere zurückgehen hat sich der "Farbdefekt" bei der Massenvermehrung (wo die dem Zuchtziel nicht entsprechenden Fische nicht ausgelesen werden) auch weit verbreitet. Kommt daher sehr oft vor das rote Goldfische im Teich sich später auch mal in weiße/fleischfarbige umwandeln

MfG Frank


----------

